# Food Safety News - 03/04/2021    ... NAMI petitions SCOTUS for writ of certiorari over California’s Prop 12



## daveomak.fs (Mar 4, 2021)

*NAMI petitions SCOTUS for writ of certiorari over California’s Prop 12*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 04, 2021 12:05 am The State of California has until April 2 to respond to a Petition for a writ of certiorari filed with the U.S. Supreme Court by the North American Meat Institute (NAMI). Attorneys for NAMI say enactment of California’s Proposition 12 demands the Supreme Court answer a question raised by the so-called Farm Animal Confinement Initiative. That... Continue Reading


*Norway analyzes COVID-19 impact on other infections*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 04, 2021 12:04 am The decline in testing referrals for certain diseases during the coronavirus pandemic was greatest for foodborne and waterborne infections, according to an analysis in Norway. The project compares the number of referrals for diagnostic testing of selected notifiable pathogens and the proportion that tested positive during six months of the COVID-19 pandemic — March to... Continue Reading


*Virtual conference to explore consumer food safety behavior*
By News Desk on Mar 04, 2021 12:02 am The Partnership for Food Safety Education (PFSE) is hosting the Consumer Food Safety Education Virtual Conference, March 9-12. The conference is dedicated to consumer food safety education. “COVID-19 has us shining a spotlight on home meal preparation, hand hygiene and food delivery,” said Shelley Feist, executive director of PFSE. “This event offers up new data... Continue Reading


*FSAI records rise in illegal food business investigations*
By News Desk on Mar 04, 2021 12:01 am Irish officials investigated almost 50 unregistered food businesses in 2020 which is more than double the figure from the year before. The Food Safety Authority of Ireland (FSAI) was part of enquiries into 47 unregistered firms this past year compared to 19 in 2019. Investigations resulted in 17 tons of unfit or unsafe food taken... Continue Reading


*Sources for 2 out of 3 outbreaks so far this year remain unknown*
By News Desk on Mar 04, 2021 12:00 am The table below shows outbreak investigations being managed by FDA’s CORE Response Teams so far this year. The investigations are in a variety of stages. Some outbreaks have limited information with investigations ongoing, others may be near completion. The Food and Drug Administration will issue public health advisories for outbreak investigations that have resulted in specific, actionable... Continue Reading


*Raw dog food tests positive for Salmonella, Listeria; FDA cites danger to humans*
By News Desk on Mar 03, 2021 08:58 pm Bravo Packing Inc. of Carneys Point, NJ, is recalling all of its raw frozen pet food — ground beef and “Performance Dog” — after tests showed contamination with Salmonella and Listeria monocytogenes. The FDA is urging consumers to take extra care if they have any of the recalled dog food in their homes because there... Continue Reading


----------

